# Intelli mouse

## Neotux

Hey... ich habe vor kurzem eine "Microsoft intelli mouse explorer" bekommen, und wollte diese unter linux betreiben... also über USB. nun hab ich gelesen, das ich 2 module laden muss... einmal USB-hdui (oder so ähnlich, bin grad nicht an meinem Linux rechner, kann also nicht gucken). und dann USBmouse. so... das hab ich versucht, aber usbmouse schlug fehl... im kernel wars auch nicht zufinden... wie kann ich die maus zum laufen bewegen?

----------

## MasterOfMagic

 *Neotux wrote:*   

> Hey... ich habe vor kurzem eine "Microsoft intelli mouse explorer" bekommen, und wollte diese unter linux betreiben... also über USB. nun hab ich gelesen, das ich 2 module laden muss... einmal USB-hdui (oder so ähnlich, bin grad nicht an meinem Linux rechner, kann also nicht gucken). und dann USBmouse. so... das hab ich versucht, aber usbmouse schlug fehl... im kernel wars auch nicht zufinden... wie kann ich die maus zum laufen bewegen?

 

indem du mouse und keyboard support bzw. hid support in deinen kernel reinmachst.

----------

## stream

wichtig ist auch, dass du die Maus in die XF86Config richtig einträgst

----------

## schnelle

Hallo .. 

also ich versuch auch gerade meine Intelli M$ USB-Maus 

anzuschliessen .. 

ich hab im kernel alles drin was nötig ist laut Anleitung. 

mir fehlt nur das device :O) 

also in der XF86Config soll doch die Maus auf das Device 

/dev/input/mice gemappt werden. 

nur gibt es leider bei mir kein /dev/input/mice 

das Verzeichnis ist jetzt zwar da allerdings leer. 

wie bekomm ich da jetzt das Device hin ?? 

Gruß MarkusLast edited by schnelle on Sat Apr 26, 2003 8:28 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## wudmx

hast du im kernel devfs support? musst dazu die "code maturity ..." unter dem ersten konfigurationspunkt bei make menuconfig anschalten!

----------

## Neotux

hey... ich habs nochmal alles ausprobiert, es geh immernoch nicht... vielleicht könnten wir mal zusammen fassen, was  denn eigentlich alles in den kernel sein muss, etc...

also im Kernel hab ich drinn:

Input core support und mouse support (aber noch nicht geladen, ich weiss den namen von dem modul nicht)

DevFS support hab ich auch drinn.

USB support hab ich auch modular eingebunden(weiss aber auch nicht, ob ich das schon geladen habe)

ausserdem noch Preliminary USB device file system

dann noch UHCI support (wieder modular)

USB Human Interface device

so un nun wegen X:

ein ordner /dev/input gibts bei mir schon garnicht... also auch kein mice

----------

## stream

in XF86Config muss das stehen:

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier	"Mouse1"

    Driver	"mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2" 

    Option "Device"      "/dev/psaux"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"	"4 5"

in modules.autoload

input

mousedev

hid

uhci

----------

## Neotux

Hi,

also ich hab die die Xconf jetzt so abgeändert, und es ging garnichts mehr... weder maus noch tastatur... obwohl ich nur die maus geändert habe... 

Aber meines wissens ist doch Psaux doch PS/2 oder?

----------

## stream

gibts bei dir /dev/usbmouse?

und was gibt lsmod aus?

----------

## wudmx

jo, vielleicht ist es auch einfach /dev/mouse...

----------

## Neotux

Also lsmod sagt:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Module                  Size  Used by    Not tainted
> 
> snd-pcm-oss            38468   1  (autoclean)
> ...

 

und /dev/mouse existiert...

----------

## stream

dann schreib doch mal in die XF86Config

 Option "Device" "/dev/mouse" 

rein

----------

## Neotux

Also das "/dev/mouse" klappt auch nicht... die maus kässt sich nach wie vor nicht bewegen... also von den modulen her stimmts, ja?

Muss sonst nochwas in die XF86config-4 rein?

----------

## MasterOfMagic

folgende kerneloptionen:

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBDEV=m

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=m

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_PSMOUSE=y

CONFIG_USB=m

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_ALT=m

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

CONFIG_USB_MOUSE=m

funktionieren für meine logitech mouse sowohl für USB als auch für PS/2

# Create /dev/mouse

LOOKUP          ^mouse$          CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink misc/psaux mouse

REGISTER        ^misc/psaux$     CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink $devname mouse

UNREGISTER      ^misc/psaux$     CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink mouse

# Manage USB mouse

REGISTER        ^input/mouse0$   CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink $devname usbmouse

UNREGISTER      ^input/mouse0$   CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink usbmouse

REGISTER        ^input/mice$     CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink $devname usbmouse

UNREGISTER      ^input/mice$     CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink usbmouse

und das für die /etc/devfsd.conf

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## dewback

Im Kernel folgendes einstellen:

```

USB Support ---> <M> Support for USB

                          [*]   Preliminary USB device filesystem

                          <M>   UHCI (Intel PIIX4, VIA, ...) support

                          (falls kein VIA-Chipsatz anderen wählen  )                                                        

                          <M> USB Human Interface Device (full HID) support

                          [*]     HID input layer support
```

In die /etc/modules.autoload kommt dann noch:

```
usbcore

input

mousedev

hid

usb-uhci
```

die maus ist dann als /dev/usbmouse verfügbar

----------

## dewback

noch was vergessen...

```
Input Core Support ---> <M> Input core support

                        <M>   Mouse support
```

----------

## schnelle

Hallo ..

also ich hab das jetzt endlich hinbekommen mit der Maus .

hier mal mein vorgehen vieleicht hilft es ja. 

als module sollten geladen sein.

usbmouse

mousedev 

hid

usb-uhci

mit mousedev bekommst du als device 

/dev/input/mice 

und dann noch in die XF86Config

Section "InputDevice"

  Driver       "mouse"

  Identifier   "Mouse[1]"

  Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

  Option       "Name" "Autodetection"

  Option       "Protocol" "imps/2"

  Option       "Vendor" "Sysp"

  Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

dann hat es bei funktioniert .

Gruß Markus

----------

## Neotux

hey... also ich wollte jetzt mal die 4 module, die schnelle vorgeschlagen hat, laden...

mousrdev und usb-uhci sind da, und können geladen werden,

bei hid wurde mir gesagt, dass ich keyboard support anschalten soll. ok, das habe ich gemacht, nun kommt folgendes:

/lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/driver/usb/hid.o : unresolved symbol input_unregister_device_Rsmp_226736ec

und noch weitere solche sachen...

und wenn ich modprobe usbmouse mache, sagt der mir, dass das modul nicht gefunden wurde. Welchen kerneleinrag muss ich dafür wählen?

----------

## schnelle

Für HID musst du im kernel unter

USB-Support 

--- USB Human Interface Devices (HID)                                   

 <M>   USB Human Interface Device (full HID) support                     

 [*]     HID input layer support                                        

 [*]     /dev/hiddev raw HID device support                             

 <M>   USB HIDBP Mouse (basic) support              

 <M>   USB HIDBP Keyboard (basic) support  

so sieht das bei mir aus.

----------

## Neotux

oh wie geil... es funktioniert... sogar mit mausrad und mittlerer Taste... nich schlecht, danke!

----------

## schnelle

bitte .. jederzeit wieder

----------

## firaX

wieso laden alle dieses usb zeug als module? Ich hab das in den kernel reinkompiliert und es funktioniert genauso gut  :Smile:  nur das ich mir das module laden spare.

übrigens um herauszufinden ob die maus am usb port erkannt wird in den kernel logs schauen! /var/log/kernel/current bei metalog, da müsste dann irgendwas stehen von wegen "Microsoft Intellig Mouse USB blabla"

----------

## // .Kn0rki

mhm..

wie weiter oben stand hab ich usb-uhci-alt im kernel als modul eingebunden.. und als usb-uhci in die autoload eingetragen schlägt jedoch bneim starten fehl..

wenn ich in der XF86Config /dev/input/mice eingebe. .startet mein x nicht mehr weil er  /dev/input/mice nicht mehr finden kann oder so..

meine usb maus funktioniert allerdings mit /dev/psaux allerdings funktioniert das scrollrad da nicht ... ?!?

und wo kan nich die geschwindigkleit der maus einstellen.. weil die optische abgeht wie ne flitzpiepe *g*

----------

